# sandusky river @ Tiffin



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Im headed to fish the sandusky near tiffin in 2 weeks. im not from the area, i was just wondering if that stretch of river holds a good smallmouth population or not. if not what kind of fishing is best suited for the tiffin area. i remember seeing some musky mounts at the bar on the river a few years back. any input would be appriciated, thanks


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

well as long as the river is at a fishable level there are plenty of places to go and catch smallies. that is normally what i target in and around tiffin. the river thru tiffin is better smallie water than anything else. you can catch cats carp and various other species as well. as far as the musky/pike bite your a little late for that i suppose if u can find the summer haunts im sure you could possibly catch one or two. i would bring my light fishing tackle and small twister tails, mepps/rooster tails, and a few small cranks. have fun the bite is on when the river level allows u to fish.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

if you want smallies then target the riffle areas near nature trails park and the huss street bridge. smallie fishing can vary, but if you know where to look then you should at least get some. try to find water at least 2 feet deep with moderate current and good rocks and you probably found smallmouth. also try the current breaks behind bigger rocks and near any current break in general. dont shy away from the slower pools either as ive gotten plenty in there. some fish will be very small, but there are plenty of 10-12 inch fish and a few 14"+ around too. ive lived in tiffin since i was 4 and i used to see people of all ages keeping 8 and 10 inch smallmouth like crazy, but havent seen it near as much the past few years even though i dont doubt it still happens. unfortunately that is why we dont get too many big smallies in tiffin, but ive gotten a couple in the 16" range. my favorite lure is a bluefox inline spinner with the minnow looking head, but beetle spins claim their fair share too. the simple leadhead grub, crayfish plug, and minnow/shad plug also produce fish, but i find my best luck with a small spinner. if you fish the deeper riffles at nature trails park (opposite side of the river from the pioneer mill restaurant) you can float a minnow and bobber and catch catfish like crazy if the smallies arent hitting. catfish range from 10-18 inches, but i also get a few over 20. as for muskie and pike ive heard reports of muskie, but even fishing that river as long as i can remember ive only gotten 1 pike that was 14" and a friend got 2 this year that were each around 18". sunfish, suckers, and carp are plentiful in the smallmouth riffles though. best of luck to ya!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

The smallies are plentiful, but as stated before, most are pretty small. Many many rock bass as well.

Lots of easy public access points on the road just north of Tiffin that runs right along the river. Just past the bridge @ county rd. 38 there is also a pull off - watch your bumper  - that has a good stretch of river from there to the north with lots of deeper holes. Definetly fit for light, ultra light or fly roding, medium wt rods are overkill. Small tubes are killer, venom 3" super do's in white, black or green are my fav, but smaller crappie style spinnerbaits will weed out lots of the smaller fish. 

Musky - Rumor is there used to be alot of them in there, i have seen lots of pictures from the 70's & 80's. :B Have fished it (alot) for 15 years now and have only landed 1 and hooked 1 other. The 1 i actually landed (on a black super do) was 23"..... lots of fun on my UL!

Can't wait till they tear down the dam in Fremont.... BRING ON THE WALLEYE!!!!!

BTW - PM me when you come over, i can show you some holes and fish a little while on my lunch break if you can fish around noon time.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for the great info all, my UL is ready!


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

how can i be so foolish as to forget all the rock bass in there? atticafish is definately right on plenty of rock bass and you will find them in the same spots as smallies. i used to tear em up in creeks as a kid and still catch plenty from 6-9" and sometimes a fish ohio 10" fish in the river while smallmouth fishing. btw dont be suprised if you catch a few catfish while smallmouth fishing. getting catfish on blue fox spinners and minnow plugs happens to me all the time. as for musky, i dont doubt people have caught them historically and the little pike i got was on the blue fox spinner, but i def would not count on hooking into one of those seeing as those of us who have fished the river all our lives only have 1 or 2 in our name. best of luck to ya!


----------

